# Favorite cichlid (for now)



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

First two pics of him


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And here's the "heir" to the colorful cichlid king of my fishes.

He just a youngun still.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow huge pics... please re-size, however that is one very nice cichlid, is it new~?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The colors on the youngun are new! 
You mean you guys don't have 4 foot by 4 foot monitors? 
Get with it!







(will resize as soon as I figure it out! )


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lovely adult hap... how big is it? how long did it take for it to reach that size? did you get it at a lfs or did you rip it off one of a research facility or what?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He is actually two generations removed from some young fish I rose a few years ago. It does take a couple years to get like that, though. No one doing research with colorful fish, that would be too much fun!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

love the color on those man

are they aggessive or social?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

if its not a female conspecific, then no they arent very social. Territorial like other cichlids, albeit not near as tough as mbuna or the big american cichlids


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam what colors on that fish
do u have a full tank shot


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I need to get a full tank shot, don't have one yet. He's been moved in with a "jake" peacock, a 5-year old yellow labidochromis, an electric blue, a 'flavescens' peacock, punctatus cat and a Eupterus cat. Also those big congo tetras that I've posted before.

They seem very mellow without females. The jake did mess with the flavescens, however....


----------

